# Die Gilde Unikate Rahien Sorei sucht neue Mitglieder



## Cyrisp (20. August 2009)

Hallo seid gegrüßt tapfere Helden Azeroths,

Wir waren ein Verbund der Gilden Unikate und Rahien Sorei und haben im Laufe der Zeit festgestellt, dass sich unsere Einstellung zum Spiel und die Ziele zu 100 % decken. Als auch noch die Mitglieder feststellten, dass sie sehr viel Spaß und Erfolg miteinander erleben, haben wir Nägel mit Köpfen gemacht und die beiden Gilden nun miteinander verschmolzen. Wir haben Naxxramas 10er und 25 clear. Ulduar 10er ist momentan auf dem Stand Belagerung von Ulduar clear, Leviathan+1, Kologarn, Auriaya und Freya. Daraus wird schon klar, dass wir zwar viel Raiden, aber nicht als Raidgilde zu verstehen sind. Wir wollen gemeinsam und mit viel Spaß an der Freude den Inhalt des Spiels erleben und nehmen uns die entsprechende Zeit dazu.

Für die 25er Raids, für eine zweite Ulduar 10er Gruppe aber auch zur generellen Verstärkung suchen wir immer noch Mitglieder.


Bei Interesse bewerbt Euch auf unserem >> Portal <<



Was wir bieten

1. Einen familienfreundliche Gilde mit hilfsbereiten Mitgliedern
2. Eine entspannte Atmosphäre mit netten und freundlichen Leuten
3. Bei uns wird Fairness und Loyalität gelebt
4. Raids an verschiedenen Tagen so das jeder die Möglichkeit hat teilzunehmen
5. Teamspeak, Gildenbank, Wappenrock und alles was man sonst so braucht
6. Eine Hompage mit Forum um sich auszutauschen oder Fragen zu stellen
7. Die Raid-Zeiten liegen zwischen 20 Uhr und 23 Uhr in der Woche
8. Am Wochende wenn alle Zeit haben auch mal länger. Das wird aber angekündigt
9. Eine Raidteilnahme ist keine Pflicht aber eine Abmeldung sollte schon möglich sein
10. Für Gruppenquests findet sich immer einer oder zwei die gerne helfen
11. Wir questen zusammen Dailies oder für Erfolge
12. Wir haben einige Arenateams im Aufbau für die Leute die auch daran Intresse haben
13. In Planung sind gemeinsame BG Besuche um als Gruppe die Hordies zu verhauen


Was wir erwarten

1. Einen netten und freundlich Umgang miteinander.
2. Hilfsbereitschaft inherhalb der Gilde
3. Eine gewisse Identifikation mit der Gilde, soll heißen gildenintern vor random
4. Forumsaktivität ist sehr erwünscht
5. Wenn Raiden dann richtig (Pünktlichkeit, Vorbereitung, Konzentration und Disziplin)
6. Rechtzeitiges Absagen wenn man zugesagt hat und doch nicht kann
7. Bei der Lootverteilung auch mal zurückstecken können, wenn es anderen mehr hilft
8. Ein Schuss Eigeninitiative! Eine Gilde ist keine reine Hilfsorganisation d.h.
.......a. Hilfe bei Gruppenquest ist vollkommen in Ordnung
.......b. Ständiges Fragen "Zieht mich wer Ini?" ist nicht gern gesehen und wird auch fast
...........immer abgelehnt, was dann auch zu Akzeptieren ist.


Viele Grüße
Anaiya und Mamiha


----------



## Nyrthor (23. August 2009)

Hallo Anaiya...

mich würde interessieren auf welchem realm ihr zu finden seit^^

mit freundlichen Grüßen Nyrthor


----------



## Cyrisp (23. August 2009)

Huhu,

Wir sind eine Allianzgilde auf dem Server Durotan


----------



## Cyrisp (26. August 2009)

Hallo,

An alle, die versucht haben gestern unser Portal zu erreichen und sich über Fehlermeldungen wunderten.

Leider wurde unser Server gehackt.

Das Portal ist wieder erreichbar.

Viele Grüße
Anaiya


----------



## Cyrisp (7. September 2009)

Hallo,

Wir haben nun auch ein Raidbündnis mit der Gilde <Díe graue Garde> geschlossen. Dass es sich lohnt, Kräfte gezielt zu bündeln, zeigt unser gestriger Spaziergang durch Naxxramas. Kel streckte im ersten Versuch die Waffen, obwohl 80 % der Teilnehmer ihn zum ersten Mal vor sich hatten.

Wir hatten dabei viel Spaß, wer den auch haben möchte, ist herzlich eingeladen und kann sich gerne auf unserem Portal bewerben. 

Viele Grüße Anaiya


----------



## Cyrisp (17. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rowaene (1. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ja, und mittlerweile schaffen wir in unserem Dreierbund auch Naxx25er Raids und planen nun den Aufbau einer 2. Ulduar-Gruppe um dann mit großen Schritten auch hier in Richtung 25er zu gehen. Auf der Strecke dorthin befinden sich dann noch so nette Stationen wie Onyxia.
Also seid mit dabei und meldet euch entweder ebi uns Die graue Garde oder im Portal des Verbundes


----------



## mimaha1971 (7. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen, kurzes Update wir können inzwischen auch 25er anbieten im Moment noch Naxx 25er um ein paar Member auf zu Pimpen. Ulduar 25er ist in Planung.

Grüsse Mimaha / Mamiha


----------



## mimaha1971 (14. Oktober 2009)

/ mal wieder hoch damit


----------



## mimaha1971 (21. Oktober 2009)

Wir suchen noch immer, Gildeninterne 25er Raids sind nicht mehr weit.

Grüsse Mimaha


----------



## Cyrisp (28. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

wir freuen uns sehr über die vor kurzem beigetretenen neuen Mitglieder und ermutigen auch Andere gern dazu eine Bewerbung auf unserer HP zu hinterlassen.

Viele Grüße
Anaiya


----------



## mimaha1971 (4. November 2009)

/ gratis push


----------



## mimaha1971 (11. November 2009)

und mal wieder hoch damit


----------



## mimaha1971 (19. November 2009)

/ und ganz nach oben


----------



## mimaha1971 (26. November 2009)

mal wieder nach ganz oben damit


----------

